# Lost DTV off air Channels



## apropnut (Mar 18, 2007)

Lost all off air DTV channels last night, if I try to add them back using scan DTV function the receiver starts to scan then about 2/3 thru it reboots?? New L331 software is installed.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 10, 2007)

apropnut - Try and scan analog with a VCR connected modulating on either channel 3 or 4. This will allow you to troubleshoot the 8VSB cartridge without calling in for tech support. I am unaware if the 921 calls still go to ATR or what have you.


----------



## doxieland (Mar 25, 2007)

apropnut said:


> Lost all off air DTV channels last night, if I try to add them back using scan DTV function the receiver starts to scan then about 2/3 thru it reboots?? New L331 software is installed.


we are having this problem also. as well as continuous record and guide freeze, when will it be fixed? called tech, replaced unit, with another and now we have MORE problems, rather than less .... old software 229 worked great for us. subscriber since 1996 when we had to pay LOTS of money for what they give away now. Never had to look for a forum to find answers before....thanks for sharing, because tech support never mentioned the point dish solution to keep from losing the recording. Wow, glad to have found this site


----------



## shred (Apr 30, 2003)

apropnut said:


> Lost all off air DTV channels last night, if I try to add them back using scan DTV function the receiver starts to scan then about 2/3 thru it reboots?? New L331 software is installed.


Ive had two dish 921's in the last few weeks and the reason I got the 2nd was because of the ota channel scan crash.I wish the csr had just said your unit is fine its just our ****ty software.
I made the switch to the 622 and now I have this 921 i payed 500 dollars for a few years ago just sitting here collecting dust.I cant see paying more to hook it when I can only get a few Hd channels.

It does work as an ota receiver ok but no guide info.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

L331 is no longer the current s/w version. I have L332. It fixed many problems including the one reported here, which I also experienced when I had L331.

Unfortunately another problem reared it's uguly head again last night. It may be related to the lost OTA situation since this problem happened first before I lost my OTA's in L331.

The problem is the 921 freezes up on an OTA signal than goes into a reboot, which seems to clear up the problem, temporally. With L331 I had the freeze-up on several different occasions before Ilost the OTA's. Prior tothe freez-up the EPG would react slower than normal. Also OTA stations viewed in the window in the EPG would be distorted (satellite channels did not distort - only the OTA's in the window, escaping from the guide returns a normal-looking picture). This distortion looked like a tripple image with many vertical lines.


----------



## yetson (Apr 13, 2007)

I recently purchased a new Antennae, a Terk HDTVa. After installation I saw 125 signal strength through my 921 for the first time ever. I thought this was great. However, the next day it I could not get enough signal strength to get a picture. However, come late night again - the signal strength went back to near perfect. Anybody have any ideas about different signal strengths at different times of the day. I am about 20 miles from my off air broadcast tower. I previously had a Terk 55, but signal strenght never got above 105 and was often just borderline. I do not know if this is a receiver problem or an Antennae problem or a tower broadcasting problem.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

It's neither. I have had this kind of issue with my ant.. I set it up one night and got all the stations, next day like 4 hours later, signal was nada. Then later in the night boom, a good solid 95 or so. At night, the air is still, and if it is a clear night, signals travel farther. It's like AM radio.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

The OTA tuner in the 921 is a early generation tuner. If you have a great signal, it works, not very good with multipath or normal signals.


----------

